# 2000ish Bolens 1032 info



## Ideaman31 (Oct 23, 2015)

2000ish Bolens 1032 info
Hi all, I am looking at buying a 2000ish Bolens 1032. Owner not sure how old. Would like any info on make year and model. This will be my first 2 stage. Have access to a winter cabin and need something that can handle long stretches and drifts. Any helpful tips, reviews and model year would be greatly appreciated. I live in the Chicagoland area. Looking to spend $350ish.


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

Age of that one really wouldn't matter much. It appears to be in fine condition and with chains, well worth the $350. Go for it!!


----------



## lee h (Jan 18, 2015)

Sweet snowblower. Here is a pic of mine i picked up a
few months ago. Will know how she works first snow fall.
Not sure how old yours or mine is but i was led to think
in the early to mid 90's. They were built by AMF. They
seem to be well built although not crazy about the aluminum 
gear box. Wish they had the cast iron box. Yours looks pretty
clean and i don't think you can go wrong at 350 bucks.


Lee


----------



## Ideaman31 (Oct 23, 2015)

*Bolens 1032*

Was told it said cast iron commercial model 1032 on it. But could find no serial #'s. But now I wonder if that means the gear box or snow box? or what. The little research I did, found that MTD bought Bolen at some point and quality may be an issue? And that pre MTD is better quality, but parts may be an issue? But I would guess if it is cast iron then it is older then yours and pre MTD if made by AMF. Round and round I go.....
Thanks for any feedback guys


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

more like 80s vintage. looks to be in good shape though


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

FMC made them in the 70's. I do not think amf made them. amf was in bed with Harley Davidson thought. :icon_whistling::icon_whistling:


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Might be mistaking AMF with FMC. Here's Troy-Bilt's version of the Bolens history. Bolens was acquired by Garden Way, which was acquired by MTD. It's a long story, but Troy-Bilt offers their Reader's Digest condensed version.

Bolens Historical Review


----------



## lee h (Jan 18, 2015)

Ya guys, I messed up again, Must have been tired or sumthin.
Just looked at mine and yes made by FMC and it has the case
iron gear box. I had the Bolens confused with my Craftsman 1032.
It has the aluminum gear box and i think it was made by AMF.
My bad again, Sorry for any miss leading info.
Guess that can happen with having to many blowers.


Lee


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

I have a 8/24 model. One thing to look at is the wheel bushing. They are made of nylon and cost around $15 a piece. Easy to replace if the wheels aren't frozen to shaft. Don't ask how I know. Also the chute rod uses a block style joint also pricey from limited vendors. Make sure there is not to worn.


----------



## Ideaman31 (Oct 23, 2015)

Maybe what would really be invaluable is a sense of what's out there in my area. Say 100 miles from the 60506 zip code on eBay. Or the Chicagoland craigslist. Craigslist especially is confounding because they have so many and generally give so little info. But your expertise would be invaluable to separate the wheat from the chaff, so to speak. My eyes glaze over after a while. Whereas most of you could tell the year and model at a glance and thumbs up or down as a start. 

Found this though, thoughts?

John Deere Snow Blower 826 One Owner | eBay

Anyways, any help you all have offered is truly appreciated.


----------



## lee h (Jan 18, 2015)

To me those series of JD snowblowers were one of the best and if i'm
not mistakin this time made by JD. I have the larger 1032 and it worked
great last winter. All iv'e done to it was an impeller kit. Can't go wrong
with one of those for a vintage blower if price is right.


Lee


----------

